# GTA V PS4



## @TheWeedNerd (Dec 26, 2015)

Sup guys, I am sure there is already a thread for this but I recently picked up a PS4 and got back into GTA5. Lookin for anyone who still plays on the regular and wants to make some cheese. I will be getting BO3 here soon too, but HMU on PSN: The_Snickelfrits or post yours and ill add u.


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2015)

use the pinned threads up top or this entire forum becomes user names.


----------

